
Canada's biggest banks join boycott of Facebook platforms - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-ads-boycott/canadas-biggest-banks-join-boycott-of-facebook-platforms-idUSKBN244260
======
noble_pleb
In other words, "if we are reducing advertising costs, let's not forget to
collect maximum PR benefit out of it".

------
pgnas
They will be back

